# Lets see your jap/Korean cars



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

as this seems to be the going trend at the min lets see those jap boxs. heres mine although i have some now 6 spoke alloys on it now. just no pics since then check out the reflection shots lol.




























and the monthers hyundai coupe.










love this picture



















post away lol.


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Heres mine, a Toyota Yaris T-Sport 1.5i. Just finished giving it a quick flick over this afternoon.

Yet to use my new Race Glaze 55. Going to try it out in the next couple of weeks as its starting to brighten up a little. I shall post some more pic's when its all waxed up with a couple of layers.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's my little baby :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Imported from Korea in 2003 :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

My RX8


----------



## Misha (Feb 13, 2010)

here is my accord, its EX fully loaded except for Navi. V6 6speed

























































reflection shot from last detail


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Loving the Accord. Don't get that sort of thing over here in Blighty.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

That Accord looks stealth as, i love it.

Want one over in scotland


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

If KITT from Knightrider was a Japanese car, this would be it!










Love it:thumb:


----------



## stevefj (Feb 22, 2010)

My Evo VII as maintained by Dave (Sportscar Protection). These pics were taken about a week after the first correction he did.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's mine




























and my old DC2





































and my old crx


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Our '06 Toyota Avensis 2.2 d4-d executive (me & my dad):


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is my i30 and the i10

i30























































i10

Before









After









Thanks for looking


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

my ride coming up to ten years of ownership now , had a mk111 before it


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Ah why not, I'll post them in here too:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

My old Mitsubishi IX GT


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

here is my Skyline only pic I have of it at the moment.










reason been it currently is looking like this lol wont be ready till around May.


----------



## Madman69 (Feb 24, 2010)

noop said:


> If KITT from Knightrider was a Japanese car, this would be it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks stunning how good is it to drive :driver:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

My Evo 6 TME
Whilst I do try to keep it as clean and shiney as possible it really is a Feral car and acually looks pretty good when it is dirty too


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Renmure said:


> My Evo 6 TME
> Whilst I do try to keep it as clean and shiney as possible it really is a Feral car and acually looks pretty good when it is dirty too


Love the EVO, looks awesome stickered up


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Tommi Makkinen Edition?

:argie: :argie: Seen one of the at northeast motor show - what a beast!


----------



## Misha (Feb 13, 2010)

Madman69 said:


> Looks stunning how good is it to drive :driver:


drive is great, close ratio trany makes it great. looks factory and not many ppl around here know this cars so sometimes its suprice to them what it can do, with some upgrades it can do low 14s 1.4 mile
this is my first stick shift car and i love it. just missing m90 supercharger


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

My Nissan Primera GT Limited Edition Saloon.

Going back a few years. Actually I still own this I will be advertising it for sale shortly as we need the space.

Brian.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

My VIII


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's my latest one 

























2010 Subaru Impreza STI

I've been on Jap cars for the last 10 years. No need to ever change from this, unless it's German.

Couple of previous ones:


































































Brian


----------



## Byktor (Dec 7, 2007)

From Mexico:

A MK1 Sentra








CIVIC EX








Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

My RX8


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

love the look of the rally evo just something about it that really makes it stand out.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice Mitsi, have seen you in Forfar with that car before im sure 

My 92 G-Limited,





95 Carina 1.8 GLi



97 GS300 Sport


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

My old mak about 5 mins before it blew up and caught fire


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

here's a few of my scoob:driver:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

hyundai coupe gen 3 2.0l
retrimmed door cards,strut brace,k&n induction kit,orange corners removed,and angel eyes fitted


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the scoob (last detail it had)



















And the MR2 (which is for sale)





































Joe:wave:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

my scooby 

















and one i detailed


----------



## Misha (Feb 13, 2010)

^^thats one great looking STI.
nice photography skills


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

how it looked when i started 


























and after a day playing lol


----------



## Misha (Feb 13, 2010)

somebody gona have fun cleanning this lol.

is wing big enough?


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

the white evo is absolutly stunning. i also have a real weak spot for Supra's is that a twin turbo- looks mint.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

_* Honda Civic Type R*_* - FN2*

















And the old *EP3*


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes it is , thanks :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Misha said:


> ^^thats one great looking STI.
> nice photography skills


It's a wrx import just looks sti cheers :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is my 1991 Mitsubishi GTO



















This is how it looked when i purchased it


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is my old Amica which i have now sold to my sister-in-law. This was the company runaround.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Those rage wheels on the new shape civic are lovely


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

DPN said:


> Here is my 1991 Mitsubishi GTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one sweet looking engine bay
cars not bad either:wave:


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is mine. I sold it in September to buy a new Jaaaaaaaaag

Only had 10k miles on when i sold it but i'm 38 and opted for comfort. I didnt know about detailing then but i kept it very clean :thumb:


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

My evo VIII


















My old Civic Type-R


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

My last couple.

Forgot I still had a few pics of this one!


























Number 2.










































And last but by no means least!


----------



## Howie (Feb 8, 2009)

My Mazda 323F ZXi 2.0 V6, owned and loved since Sept 2000:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't have it anymore, but thought i show my Kia Sportage










Best thing that ever happened to it, as i bought my first Land Rover Freelander 2 after that


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Heres my pride & joy

Standard:









As it sits now:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

fulley said:


> My evo VIII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

a few here
mine (wifes)
















mates next door who we help each other out with cleaning ect
before
















now


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Present Honda Integra Type R and Hondas from the past.


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Seems like we have a few Evo's here already, so how about 1 more. 

Pics....

Before picking it up....










On the rollers last Nov....










Couple of weeks ago, after fitting my new splitter....










Still got the white wheels for summer, yellow are only for winter.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

typefern said:


> Present Honda Integra Type R and Hondas from the past.


Some nice motors there buddy :thumb::thumb:

How are you finding the DC2 compared to the Ep3?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

another 350 gt owner:wave:

youve had her a while now, how have you found it? any problems?any mods?


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

My Japs from most recent to oldest. Used to have a 1998 Honda Prelude 2.2 VTi, a fantastic car.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Madman69 said:


> Looks stunning how good is it to drive :driver:


Not my car dude, it's Misha's I hotlinked it from a post above


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Rew


those S2k's looking dripping wet,what did you use on them?


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

wedgie said:


> Rew
> 
> those S2k's looking dripping wet,what did you use on them?


LOL I can't remember. Most of it was down to hours and hours of prep and polishing but seem to think it was meguirs wax on the Gray and Silver ones ( part of the 3 step thing they used to do ). The red one had CK Red Moose Machine Glaze and CK Moose Wax as LSP. Tried lots of different waxes and to me I see very little noticable difference apart from the Moose Wax, really does appear the wettest though not the most durable.


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 5, 2009)

One S2000 owner in 6 pages?!?

Lets change that  Got mine since March 2004, and still very happy with it, its def. a keeper!

Arrival:










After a week: Lowered on HKS SF5's, HKS Header, Intake and Exhaust



















Then the Carbon Fever got to me...



















Wheel change:










An other CF hood, trunk spoiler and front lip.










Also switched to J's racing 70RR exhaust, and Tein Flex coilovers (NOT CLEANED) :



















An other set of wheels:










Got an J's racing CF intake and J's racing header that still need to be placed.
Also ordered the J's racing Type-s kit.

Gonna look like this, its a photoshop example:


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

*Oh go on then here's mine....*

Please excuse poor picture quality....


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my RX8 - owned it since December and finally starting to get used to it.























































Cheers


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Howie said:


> My Mazda 323F ZXi 2.0 V6, owned and loved since Sept 2000:


Congrats on getting your car into the 2010 Meguiars Brilliant Solutions catalogue :thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

May aswell post mine up too, this thread needs to beat the VAG thread IMO lol


----------



## djdosile (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Meso (Aug 27, 2009)

Here are my current cars, both japanese:

'96 Mazda 323 with a GTX motor swap









'09 Subaru Legacy Sport Wagon









Come to think of it I have only had Japanese cars except for one Korean.


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

This is my dads Evo 9 GT :argie::argie:





































Waiting for the dryer weather so i can give it detail :buffer:

:detailer:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For those who haven't seen them before.

My daily, owned this since 1997 and have "slowly" modified it -

As she almost was -










And now =










And Project Lude which i've a year and a half -










And as the Lude is now (a few more things to do though)


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Any excuse for me to put pics up!
































































Cheers


----------



## Petey1985 (Oct 5, 2009)

My old EP3 Type R,



















My new GDB STI,


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Deniance said:


>


*another 350 gt owner:wave:

youve had her a while now, how have you found it? any problems?any mods?[/QUOTE]*

it's not mine but yeh no complaints so far 
mods.... bigger wheels I think :thumb:


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is mine


























Matt


----------



## thethinamerican (Aug 19, 2008)

2001 Toyota Sequioa SR5


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2008)

My wagon


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

My girl:detailer:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

gb270 said:


> My girl:detailer:


nice:thumb: 1st pic nice too :wave: beat me to it


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

after a good old clean:detailer:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Nothing hugely inspiring ... I still haven't had a chance to attack my integra for anything more than a good wash and a wax so no decent "whole car" photos 










I have just had a tidy up of the engine bay though










... there's a thread of pics here


----------

